# Anyone use any "apps" to check watch accuracy?



## PixlPutterMan

Just looking to see if anyone uses a smart phone app to get a rough idea on the +/- of their watches accuracy?


----------



## mistercoffee1

For iOS, I use "Timegrapher."
Great app, it uses a headset mic to determine the rate of your watch, as well as heat error and amplitude. Great for regulating watches.


----------



## Skidrock

iPhone clock or Hodinkee.


----------



## uptempo

Watchcheck


----------



## TomppaHe

uptempo said:


> Watchcheck


I'm using watchcheck too. I find it simple and effective to use.

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterK.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tickoprint&hl=en


----------



## 88Keys

I use Watch Tuner Lite on iOS.


----------



## stevec68

I use hairspring, it's pretty accurate and quite cheap you just need a pair of apple ear buds


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## larthurl

I use Emerald & Sequoia Chronometer. It doesn't measure like a timegrapher but provides various mechanical watch simulations and coordinates with Atomic Time. Very accurate - more so than just iPhone which relies on cell towers.


----------



## larthurl

mistercoffee1 said:


> For iOS, I use "Timegrapher."
> Great app, it uses a headset mic to determine the rate of your watch, as well as heat error and amplitude. Great for regulating watches.


I just search the iTunes Store and didn't find it. Are you sure that is what it's called?


----------



## mistercoffee1

Try Watch Tuner Timegrapher.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistercoffee1

*Anyone use any "apps" to check watch accuracy?*

Here's a screen capture 









Yeah, it's $10, but worth it if you don't have the proper equipment and you are doing your own regulation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larthurl

thanks but I just tried it
no dice


----------



## mistercoffee1

*Anyone use any "apps" to check watch accuracy?*



larthurl said:


> thanks but I just tried it
> no dice


Are you checking the iTunes Store, or the App Store? Here it is in the App Store:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan

I have Android so I checked out WatchCheck, seems to work well so far.


----------



## surfuz

Won't using this possibly magnetize the watch since it's placed closed to the microphone?

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan

? WatchCheck you just log time down to the second a few times a day.


----------



## tritto

I tried using a couple of apps like timegrapher but generally couldn't get them to reliably pick up a trace. 
I just won a proper timegrapher in a forum completion (on WristSushi), and it's so much easier to regulate a watch (including beat error) than when I was doing it by tracking how fast it slow a watch was. For about $200AUD/$150US, they're an essential tool if you like to tinker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 88Keys

surfuz said:


> Won't using this possibly magnetize the watch since it's placed closed to the microphone?


This is why I didn't use the microphone, but used the earphones that came with the iPhone. It's easier that way anyway.


----------



## mistercoffee1

BTW, you can use the Lepsi app to check for magnetism.


----------



## StufflerMike

No app. My watchmaker is just around the corner, a 5 min walk. He's got a Witschi.


----------



## appleb

I use watchcheck


----------



## Malpaso

larthurl said:


> I use Emerald & Sequoia Chronometer. It doesn't measure like a timegrapher but provides various mechanical watch simulations and coordinates with Atomic Time. Very accurate - more so than just iPhone which relies on cell towers.


I use it as well.


----------



## PixlPutterMan

88Keys said:


> This is why I didn't use the microphone, but used the earphones that came with the iPhone. It's easier that way anyway.


That doesnt make sense. Earphone cant send sound to the app, the mic does


----------



## 88Keys

PixlPutterMan said:


> That doesnt make sense. Earphone cant send sound to the app, the mic does


It makes sense if you realise that most phone earphones come with a microphone built-in also.


----------



## surfuz

Actually that has magnet too. I'm wondering if the effect is detrimental.. or most movements should be able to handle it if it's just a short while. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## 88Keys

surfuz said:


> Actually that has magnet too. I'm wondering if the effect is detrimental.. or most movements should be able to handle it if it's just a short while.


Right. I was going to say that a microphone is little more than a speaker in reverse, if it is indeed that type; there are some microphones that don't use magnets. However, the size of the magnet required is tiny compared to that of a speaker. I would highly doubt it would cause a problem.


----------



## PixlPutterMan

88Keys said:


> It makes sense if you realise that most phone earphones come with a microphone built-in also.


Then you are using the microphone not the earphone on it, which is what the other poster was talking about. He meant mic's in general, not studio mic's


----------



## TodaysTime

Is there a list somewhere of what are currently considered to be the best apps for smartphones, whether they use existing microphones or whether you buy one of theirs?


----------



## TodaysTime

Thank you. Flawless would be great! I wish they offered that app for the iPhone.



thubalek said:


> There is a new watch accuracy app for Android Phones. It is currently as open beta, but it works flawlessly for me. I can't post the link but it's name is *Atomic Clock & Watch Accuracy Tool (with NTP Time)*


----------



## ram71

I like the fact that WatchCheck alerts you, very useful lest you forget.


----------



## BillSWPA

Using WatchTracker for a couple of weeks now, and it seems to work quite well. It synchronizes with atomic time. Data points are recorded by tapping an icon when the time on the watch matches the time on the screen (which is automatically set for a time ahead of the likely time on the watch and can be adjusted). Averages and deviations are calculated and graphed.

At least based on reviews on the App Store, apps that simply record user-entered data points generally work well. Apps that try to listen to the watch and duplicate the function of a timegrapher receive more mixed reviews.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

*Anyone use any "apps" to check watch accuracy?*

Found this

https://apps.apple.com/au/app/watchbury/id1483877738

Tried it for 2 days but wasn't good, trying Toolwatch now https://toolwatch.io


----------



## Takvorian

BillSWPA said:


> Using WatchTracker for a couple of weeks now, and it seems to work quite well. It synchronizes with atomic time. Data points are recorded by tapping an icon when the time on the watch matches the time on the screen (which is automatically set for a time ahead of the likely time on the watch and can be adjusted). Averages and deviations are calculated and graphed.
> 
> At least based on reviews on the App Store, apps that simply record user-entered data points generally work well. Apps that try to listen to the watch and duplicate the function of a timegrapher receive more mixed reviews.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1
WatchTracker is great! Apps with user entered data points are even better than timegraphers, because they reflect the user specific wearing patterns over time and not only static positions for a few seconds.


----------



## sxmwht

sxmwht said:


> I use this on Android, haven't paid for the pro version as I only own one watch, but the dark theme might be worth it
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...android.apps.atomic_clock_watch_accuracy_tool
> 
> Shows my SOH II as being +4.5 spd
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Here's what I posted from a similar thread


----------

